# clown fish eggs



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

if i were to put a male and female clown together in a 29 gallon tank what would be the possible chance of the female to lay eggs?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

jjtf00 said:


> if i were to put a male and female clown together in a 29 gallon tank what would be the possible chance of the female to lay eggs?


Virtually none as far as I remember. Though in theory it could be done.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

clowns can def. reproduce in the home aquarium, but survival in a display tank wont happen. to start you'll need a sexually mature pair of clowns and even then things will happen on their terms. if the clowns did lay eggs in the display, eventually they are eaten, sucked into a powerhead/skimmer, starve... so best method is a seperate tank.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> clowns can def. reproduce in the home aquarium, but survival in a display tank wont happen. to start you'll need a sexually mature pair of clowns and even then things will happen on their terms. if the clowns did lay eggs in the display, eventually they are eaten, sucked into a powerhead/skimmer, starve... so best method is a seperate tank.


why would i need a seperate tank? they would be the only fish in it


----------



## izzasy (Nov 14, 2009)

The reason why you need a separate tank is because your male clownfish might eat the eggs. Although in theory, the female fish will protect, the male may tend and may become aggressive just to get what he wants. Be very observant, once your female lays the eggs, separate the male immediately. You can get more breeding information here: http://www.aquariumfishexperts.com/category/marine-fish/clownfish/http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/adding-another-clown-33104/

If you're breeding, the ratio should be 1 male and 3 female. But you should prepare yourself for a standard community tank.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

izzasy said:


> The reason why you need a separate tank is because your male clownfish might eat the eggs. Although in theory, the female fish will protect, the male may tend and may become aggressive just to get what he wants. Be very observant, once your female lays the eggs, separate the male immediately. You can get more breeding information here: Clownfish
> 
> If you're breeding, the ratio should be 1 male and 3 female. But you should prepare yourself for a standard community tank.



or i could just get the eggs and get rid of the male clown fish.... that way i dont have to spend the extra unnecessary 500 dollars


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Some of the information on here is incorrect, but rather then trying to explain a lot of it, here's a website of someone that has been doing it for years with clowns and bangaii cardinals. 
| Breed My Fish


----------

